# Variation in breathability of shorts?



## ruby1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know there are a few threads about shorts and bibs, but I just wondered if any of you ladies have noticed that some of the pads in shorts are more breathable than others?

I bought my first pair of cycling shorts in 1986 and my next in 1993 - and yes I still have them!

After a break of many years I'm now a born again road cyclist and loving it. I decided to treat myself to some new shorts - Altura with a pro gel pad. The padding is great and not too bulky, but they are very noticeably less breathable than my old (poorly padded) ones. I reckon after several hours I would definitely be chaffing. (I've only managed 2 hours so far, but want to do a 70 miler)

Are some makes more breathable than others do you think? Is this one of the problems of having gel in the shorts?

I'd be interested to hear your opinions


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't wear the gel pads. I like shorts with chamois that wick away moisture, usually with some kind of microfiber material. Seamless chamois are also good if you like to ride long rides because seams create friction. 

My favorite pair of shorts is actually just a pair that I got from Performance (store brand). I have used them on really long rides and never needed creme. I also have a pair of Pearl Izumi that are okay on a short ride (under 50 miles). They require chamois creme on long rides. 

I like the new cycling "skirts" also (they have shorts underneath). I have one from Shebeest and one from Gore Bike Wear. It just gives you an empowering lift to pass some guy in full kit when you have a cute jersey and a skirt on.


----------



## ruby1 (Aug 5, 2012)

QED said:


> I like the new cycling "skirts" also (they have shorts underneath). I have one from Shebeest and one from Gore Bike Wear. It just gives you an empowering lift to pass some guy in full kit when you have a cute jersey and a skirt on.


I like that idea very much!  I can't see me ever overtaking though! I quite fancy some of those.

I've just ordered some Giordana bib shorts in an online sale - it's a ferry journey from here to a decent road bike shop so it's not easy to check them out, but it says the pad is well ventilated so we'll see.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm with QED that I can't do the big padded shorts. There ends up being too much stuff and I get chafing. Some shorts have mesh panels on the sides, but that is probably not going to help with breathability where the padding is.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

ruby1 said:


> After a break of many years I'm now a born again road cyclist and loving it. I decided to treat myself to some new shorts - Altura with a pro gel pad.


Gel won't wick, it is always a moisture barrier because it needs to be contained by whatever surrounds it to hold in in place. Basically, think "bag of goo", and the bag is plastic. So avoid them if it is an issue for you.

Also, if they ever do leak... well, let's just say you won't ever risk another pair. At any price. Unlikely, but really, really gross.


----------



## ruby1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ewww, there's a thought!  

Well the giordana bib shorts are great! They're not quite as padded as the pro gel Alturas but they are exceedingly comfy and much more breathable! They've been reduced even further online now, so I've ordered another pair!

I thought it might just be me, but you're right QuiQuaeQuod, it's just like wearing a plastic bag  so I think anyone would find them not breathable. 

Thanks for your replies and I'm happy now I've got that issue sorted :thumbsup:


----------

